# "Oh, the insanity!"



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

With apologies to Herb Morrison.

The local terrafirma is frozen solid at 4 inches.
The pond next to the house is iced over.
My indicator tree is snoring loudly.
Yet i just spent the last three afternoons organizing, fabricating, studying, pouring over maps, reading old notes, and planning. If Mother Nature does her part, this should be a great season for my partner and me. But then we all know what Mother Nature's middle name is.

It may be because my forays were very limited the last couple years(bad wheel), but whatever the cause, this pre-season has me amped up. I slid down a hillside last year and crushed about 1-1/2 lb of gorgeous yellows. This year i will be using a ventilated, rigid back-pack that is fashioned from a plastic, upright clothes hamper. Pictures to follow. Eventually...

Anyone else upgrading or changing gear?

Stray safely...


----------

